# ripped knees



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I was hitting this jump that me and my friends built and landed then ate it...the snow was a lil bit shallow you could say an d i ripped a 2 small holes in my left knee and another small hole on my right knee, Anyone know how to fix this? I'm thinking i should be fine i just decided i'll try not to crash on em anymore but any tips to fix it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

???
Don't tell me you are asking a bunch of snowboarders a medical question. So you must be asking about the jump... um, more snow.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

swmike said:


> ???
> Don't tell me you are asking a bunch of snowboarders a medical question. So you must be asking about the jump... um, more snow.


I believe they meant they ripped the knee of their pants.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yes i too perceive a patchwork type issue.....

i did something similar, and just left the tear as it was. 

the material should be resistent to getting bigger, but you'll have to just live with picking snow out of it all the time to minimise the damp patch.

but i am sure you're tuff enuff to take it!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

If you really are talking about pants, then get out the trusty 'ol thread and needle and start sewing. When you're done, get some 3M waterproofing tape of some sort, and tape over the stitches to stop the holes from the need from leaking.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

duct tape. it fixes everything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> If you really are talking about pants, then get out the trusty 'ol thread and needle and start sewing. When you're done, get some 3M waterproofing tape of some sort, and tape over the stitches to stop the holes from the need from leaking.


yeah i am, damn fashion forum... really?

anyways stitching works on this material fine, sounds like i'll be doing some sewing tomarrow


----------

